# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Slicer Discussion >  100% infill and simplify3d.

## curious aardvark

So I designed and printed a little widget to help remove the guts from game birds sunday. 
It works, well - but the first one had definite safety issues. ie was totally porous and ended up with blood inside the actual shaft.
Not ideal lol

So binned that one decided to print the next one completely solid. Removes any porosity issues and only added 3gms to the total weight. 
Set s3d for 100% infill, sliced and ran through the preview. Weirdly 100% infill still leaves a partially hollow matrix in the model. 
To me 100% should be solid plastic - not just very small cells. 

In the end I just upped the skins and layers till it was definitely solid, and checked it while printing as well to make sure. 
Used cheap pet-g and have to say it's ridiculously strong and feels solid (which it is).
Just seems weird to me that 100% infill actually isn't 100% infill. 

I'll post pics later, just wondered if anyone else has come across this.

----------


## wirlybird

Could be S3D's thin wall behavior.  Sometimes dropping the nozzle size setting from .4 to .39 can force it to slice areas that otherwise it doesn't or at least let you know so you can fix it in the model.  Makeprintable will be launching a new version after the 19th that is supposed to work better with thin walls also.
Another thing to try is the "Merge all outlines into a single solid model" option.  This is can help.

----------


## curious aardvark

not an outline issue. 
Just that 100% infill is a matrix not a solid. 
Just thought that was weird.

----------

